# Chile



## LabanB (Oct 4, 2001)

Hi All,

  I have a student moving to Chile for the first six months of next year, and he would like to know if there are Eskrima classes/teachers or indigenous stickfighting styles available there.


Bill Lowery


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 5, 2001)

Did you know that Pinochet brought martial artists in from around the world and was actually given honourary black belts in some styles?

Not that he was a good man, but I suppose when you rule a country you really can get whatever you want eh?


----------



## Icepick (Oct 16, 2001)

Then, why didn't he have Tyra Banks?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 16, 2001)

We'll never know.


----------

